# EDM producer looking for collaborators



## Darkstar-Dracon (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey there! I've been in sort of a creative funk lately and got the idea of trying to find artists in similar genres to collaborate with, swap ideas and such. I produce mostly in genres such as drum 'n' bass and dubstep, though I've been all over the map lately, even branching into hiphop-influenced genres such as trap and grime with my most recent unfinished projects. I'm willing to try most things that fall under the EDM umbrella and even a bit outside it as well such as more experimental or ambient stuff.

List of genres I'm especially interested in:

2-step Garage
Dark/Tech Step/Breakcore
Drumstep
Dubstep (any subgenre, be it old school, aggro, chill, whatever)
Electro House
Electro-Industrial
Future Garage
Glitch Hop
Grime
Hardcore Techno
Hardstyle
Neurofunk
Moombahton
Progressive House
Trance
Trap

I work in FL Studio at the moment, but I've just recently made the switch, so anybody who knows their way around that would be preferable. As for some example of my work, feel free to check out my FA profile or this EP I released last year.


----------



## Corroded_Master (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't use FL but we could just share MIDI around for a collab or perhaps stems. I do mostly industrial/EBM/harsh EBM stuff. I could provide vocals if all else fails.


----------



## fft (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm looking for a hip hop producer for my new collective
Trap and grime will do, send me a link to some of your music


----------

